# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Pkk.bim Marketleri

## atoybil

PKK.BİM MARKETLERİ. VE CüNEYT ZAPSU 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı'nın Danışmanı ve BİM marketlerinin sahibi
Cüneyt Zapsu, hem Kürt Teali Cemiyeti'nin Kurucu üyesidir... hem de Kürt Hevi
Cemiyeti'nin Kurucusu 'Kürdistan'da Kürtten başka hiçbir millet yoktur'
diyen Abdurrahim ZAPSU'nun torunudur. 

Alman vatandaşı olduğu için milletvekilli adayı olmadığı belirtilen Cüneyt ZAPSU AKP'nin kurucu üyesi ve
'Türkiye yalnızca Türklerin değildir.. 
Bu düzenin koruyucusu olmamız mümkün değil.. 
Ata'ya saygı duruşunda sap gibi ayakta durmaya gerek yok.
Bu hukuku hazırlayanlar bu düzenin kaldırılmasının maşası olacak...' diyen Tayyip'in
danışmanıdır.

Yaşadığı sürede Türklere her fırsatta kin kusan babaannesi Hidayet Zapsu,
Kürt isyanlarının baş aktörü olan Bedirhan aşiretine mensuptu. BİM'in de
sahibi olan Cüneyt ZAPSU' nun halası PKK'nın ve Apo'nun akıl hocası Musa
ANTER'in karısıdır. 

ZAPSU'nun şirketlerinde , Kürt Teali Cemiyeti'nin başkan
ve mensuplarının torunları yönetici olarak görev yapıyorlar. 
şeyh Sait'in öcünü alıyorum, aldım...

şeyh Sait ve taraftarları gerçek şehittirler' diyen, şeyh Sait'in dava arkadaşı Abdurrahman ZAPSU'nun torunu Cüneyt ZAPSU
icraatlarıyla da görülüyor ki, dedesinin kin ve intikam duygularını başarıyla devam ettiriyor.

LüTFEN 
BİM'den alınan her ürün hainlerin gücüne güç katmaktadır.

BİM Marketlerinden alışveriş yapmayınız; yapanları uyarınız

----------


## ceydaaa

bu konuda bizi uyardığınız için teşekkür ederim, bu hainlerin sahipleri oldukları bilinen diğer kurum ve şirketlerin adlarının açıklanmasını rica ediyorum sizlerden.
ülkemizi hainlerin elinden kurtaracağımıza inanıyorum; bu ülke sahipsiz değil; koca bir Atatürkçü milliyetçi gençlik var!

----------


## hale

ben 2 yıl bımde çalıştım ama herhangı bır kurtluk tutkusu goremedım bence emın olmadan sırket adı verıp zan altında bırakmayınız.....

----------


## bozok

> ben 2 yıl bımde çalıştım ama herhangı bır kurtluk tutkusu goremedım bence emın olmadan sırket adı verıp zan altında bırakmayınız.....


Hale Hanım,

*"Kürtlük Tutkusu"*nu* "orada, çalıştığınız yerde!"*  nasıl, niçin ve niye göresiniz ki? Burada söz konusu olan husus, o mağazalarda *"kürtlük"* propagandası yapıldığı iddiası değil ki! 

Bahsettiğiniz o tutku, o işletmelerin sahiplerinin *"tutkusu"*dur! (hatta tutku olmaktan da çoktan çıkmış ve şu an çok daha ileri boyutlara taşınmış durumdadır.)Bu farkı görmeniz gerek! Bir Türk ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olarak, ülkemizi bölmek *"tutkusu"* ve *"kini"* ile yanıp tutuşanların *"sırtımdan"* para kazanmalarına ben şahsen izin veremem. Askerimize sıkılan her kurşunda *"bilmeyerek de olsa"* bir katkımız olmasından Allah bizi korusun diyorsak bu türden konularda duyarlı olmak zorunda değil miyiz! üünkü bu mücadele sadece askeri alanda sürdürülmüyor! Bu işin mali, siyasi, medya ve medyatik propaganda boyutları da var ve biz bunların da farkında olmak zorundayız!

----------


## nty98765

üok haklısınız.BİM den ve benzerlerinden alışveriş yapılmamalı

----------


## dogan_blade

arkadaşlar fetullah cömeaati bim den alışveriş yapıyor

----------

